# My sweet boy



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2019)

Just wanted to share a pic of one of my birds. This is Jet and he is the sweetest baby.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable! (Definitely a boy, by the way )


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2019)

StarlingWings said:


> He's absolutely adorable! (Definitely a boy, by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes no doubt this is a male. I just like to show him off because I think he's gorgeous.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh so adorable . Love the soft colors!


----------



## Peatie (Jan 10, 2019)

Aww, he is precious. I would love to have one like him.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

BABY! Looks so sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2019)

RavensGryf said:


> Oh so adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!



Peatie said:


> Aww, he is precious. I would love to have one like him.


Thank you! He is unique and such a sweet boy.



Jesska said:


> BABY! Looks so sweet!


He is very sweet!


----------

